# Off to Mayo



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Off to Mayo Clinic tomorrow at 5 am for treatment and tests. Hoping and praying for the best. If all works out there I'll decide on my puppy. If things work out with my breeder looks like it will be a sable male, or a black and tan male. Thanks for your help in past. Will post again probably within a week or so.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck to you! Hope all goes better than expected!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*You're in my prayers Mike! Anxious to hear how everything goes!*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the best to you Mike, you'll be in our prayers. 

Take care.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sure you worry! I will be saying prayers that you get great news and get that puppy soon!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope all goes well Mike!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you all the best!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wishing you good results on your test. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying that the test results will be good news. The waiting is the hardest. 

Kathie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hugs and prayers from me and the boys. Good luck


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing you all the best Mike,
Good luck.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, Mike! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck! I hope it will all be for the best...I will have you in my thougts...sending some "good vibes"....


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be praying for you Mike! Have a safe trip there and I pray that things go well at Mayo.

Meeka


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Wishing you good news on your tests!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Best of luck at Mayo Mike, they are an amazing organization.
The place runs like clock work.

Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

Thinking of you and sending positive vibes in your direction for a clean bill of health. I'll keep checking back for updates.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wishing you the best Mike.
Carole


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:hug: "Thinking, and wishing, and hoping and praying" that all is well and you'll be home (with your puppy) soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Mike and I'm adding you to my prayers.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sending you Good Luck Wishes-and prayers that all goes good & the test results are positive. Please keep us posted

Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know why you are going to the Mayo clinic, but whatever it is, I hope it isn't! Errr well something like that. Good luck.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I don't know why you are going to the Mayo clinic, but whatever it is, I hope it isn't! Errr well something like that. Good luck.


I don't know what you are going for/running tests for either,but I do hope you hear good news.

I had my little boy there a few times(over days) and they ran every test known to man it seems and found nothing. 30,000.00 later(one trip),we came home.  It is a big place and they run you around like a hamster in a wheel---but do check out the beautiful sculptures they have there(or did have)--hand blown glass huge and awesome!:thumb:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending you good wishes for a positive outcome!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed!
Keep thinking of puppy breath.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike,Sending you good thoughts, good vibes and best wishes for good test results and a clean bill of health. :grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing you the very best of luck. You are in good hands. And keep thinking of that puppy awaiting you. ;-)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Best of Luck!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I hope the thought of that new puppy makes you forget about anything stressful about your health! Not sure why you're going, but hope and pray all goes well and you are home with a cute little furball soon!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike, I'll be praying for good test results. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thinking of you . . . . .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Checking in to see if there is an update. Hope to hear from you soon with great news! You're in my prayers.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got back from mayo. But the tension continues as I won't get biopsy results till Tuesday. I had lesions in my esophagus and they tried to burn them out (an experimental procedure) and took biopsies first. So hopefully they were precancerous lesions and they are gone. There is no way to know till the results come back just how progressed they were. I guess they go from abnormal to low grade dysplasia then high grade dysplasia then cancer. Hopefully mine were not in a later stage. He only found 2 small areas the rest of my esophagus was clear. Now you all have your lesson on the esophagus lol. If all is ok on tuesday (or relatively ok) I'm gonna pick my puppy. Still not sure about black and tan versus sable. I think black and tan has a slight lead although they are both gorgeous, temperament will be determining factor I guess. ( I'm very optimistic about my future and whatever happens I'll deal with it). Thank you for your concern and your prayers.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike...glad to see you back  I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for good news on Tuesday!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy to hear from you Mike. Praying that all the reports will be good for you.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike - You are in our thoughts and prayers. Visualize a wonderful summer with your new puppy! (We are getting another havie too!) We can't wait to see the photos you'll be posting!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeping you in my prayers Mike. 

So it looks like you will be going with your original breeder then?

Meeka


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy you're home Mike and you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
Have fun making plans for your little George :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hang in there Mike, waiting is the worst part. We'll pray that you get great news on Tuesday so you can make your plans to get George!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to hear from you Mike. Wishing you well and hoping for good news on Tuesday so that you can pick your puppy!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike, sending all my positive thoughts your way. Is the Mayo clinic near you? From all I've read they are the best and you are in good hands.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike,

We are thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for good test results.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck Mike!
I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer in June 2007. The day before my first surgery, I was helping Kim Simcox evaluate her two litters. I fell in love with a puppy she had. I wanted her for show. Needless to say, she stayed at my house. I showed her all the way to her championship while going through chemo. It was a horrible but thrilling time. She gave me something to look forward to. After thinking hard and with the encouragement of great friends we decided to go to the Nationals and guess what? She won Best of Winners the day of the regional specialty. It was the best day of my life next to marrying my husband and the birth of my four children.

Don't give up on your dream of having a puppy just because of a cancer diagnosis. That puppy may be the thing you need to get you through.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Your right Jennifer. Your story is very inspirational. Once I have the results I can plan my future, a HAV is in my future no matter what. You can't plan your life on what "might" happen. No use lingering on the negative or putting my life on hold. 

Those that read prior posts by me know I'm moving from my large home to an apartment. I'm just about all moved, I have till 5/30 to leave my home. If all works out I would be able to get my puppy around 6/16 ( 9 weeks old). I see many people walking their dogs in the evening thru the apartment complex so george will have lots of friends.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad to hear of your plans, Mike! 
I'm keeping positive thoughts for your diagnoses... Jennifer is SO right about not putting your life on hold. Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about George!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike I'm so happy you've decided to go ahead with your puppy plans. Shortly after I got Milo I wound up in the hospital. I was sick, as it turns out, for the better part of a year. I can't tell you how much love and happiness he gave me as I went through some difficult days. Both at the time and now, with the benefit of hindsight, I know I did the right thing and wouldn't change it for anything -- well maybe on the days when he has chosen to mark everything in my house. JK, I adore both boys.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike Welcome home. I hate that they make you wait. I am praying you get good results, but I agree no matter what the result a puppy will enrich your life and you will enrich his. I can't wait to see who george is. You must be getting excited.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice to hear from you Mike. Here is hoping to good news!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad you're back home and posting, Mike. Yes, the waiting is the hardest, but I will continue to pray for good news. Now, just think about getting a stroller and being a "crazy dog man"....LOL


----------

